# Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bought a six pack tonight. Im drinking one with my Partagas Black Label piramide cigar. I don't know if this beer is available outside NY/NJ but it is amazing.....and its 10.6% ALC! You will get a nicccceee buzz. ha.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds interesting...describe the flavor, please?


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/

It is a deep roasted malty chocolate flavor.....also you can really taste the alcohol more so than my favorite beer...dogfish head chicory stout...but not in a bad way....I paid 8 bucks for the 6 pack but it packs alot of alcohol. ha.

It goes perfectly with this Partagas black label....Im glad I chose to light up this cigar.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like a good one! :dr


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brooklyn Brewery makes some tasty beers. I was enjoying the pennant lager a couple of months ago while back home in upstate NY. Brooklyn Brown is one of my favorite brews.:dr


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice. Im definitely going to pick up the brown as well now that I have enjoyed this beer.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I read a review of this beer in my local paper and picked up a six pack myself just last week. Very nice! I guess chocolate stout describes the taste pretty well...a stout that is kind of...well, chocolatey. Not sweet like milk chocolate but like a dark chocolate. I always want to take a nap after a bottle...10.6% ABV will do that.

This is interesting: I much prefer to drink it right from the bottle than from a glass. Don't know why. I think it will pair nicely with a cigar but I have not yet had the opportunity to try that.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds great. I used to love Brooklyn Brewery products when I lived in NYC. The brewery itself is a fun night out. Unfortunately, I don't think this stuff is available in TX. A lot of breweries don't bother shipping to TX because of our peculiar legislation governing the importation and distribution of alcoholic beverages.

Have you tried Young’s Double Chocolate Stout? I wonder how it compares. Obviously, the Brooklyn Brewery product would be a lot fresher.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ha yea I definitely fell right asleep after drinking this.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

No I haven't tried Young's stout but I def will if I come across it.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Man that sounds really good:dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Schecter30 said:


> .....also you can really taste the alcohol more so than my favorite beer...*dogfish head chicory stout*...


The Chicory Stout is one of my faves as well.


----------

